# Still no JFK documents..



## subcon959 (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks like we're gonna have to keep waiting as Biden has postponed the release of the documents citing "pandemic-related" delays.

At this point, I wonder if they will ever really be public.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 3, 2021)

Meanwhile, this batshit-crazy stuff keeps happening: https://www.politicususa.com/2021/11/02/qanon-jfk-jr.html


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 3, 2021)

Still no Colosio documents...

But one thing is sure, the government from that time did it...

Can the same be said about JFK?


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 3, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> Can the same be said about JFK?


I have no idea, but it's weird how many things end up being traced back to the CIA eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 3, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I have no idea, but it's weird how many things end up being traced back to the CIA eventually.



Ding ding ding, because they have never existed for the good of the United States, and JFK was trying to get rid of the CIA. So they felt it was him or them.

Fun trivia fact: George Bush Sr. was CIA Director when JFK was killed.

But if you watch the video very closely, it sure looks like Jackie blew his brains out because something shiny came from the her side of his head and his brain flew out going the other way which you would think would be impossible from the grassy knoll or despository. He cheated on her with Marilyn Monroe and probably others, maybe she wanted revenge and agreed with the CIA to do it.

Oliver Stone also believes CIA killed JFK.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 14, 2021)

Just watched Oliver Stone's new documentary, where he revisits the case with all the declassified evidence since his movie.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11173544

It's a good watch if you're interested


----------



## Viri (Nov 14, 2021)

Even if it gets released, it's going to have a lot of black bars.


----------

